# Passing the "title"



## ccheese (Nov 26, 2007)

Up until today I thought I was the oldest "active" member of the Forum.
I spoke to b17sam, today. The gentleman is 87 years old. I can't compete
with a man fourteen years my senior. I donno where he's been, but he's here
now..... 

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 26, 2007)

You two guys have some collective history. I think b17sam is the same guy who started a thread where he would entertain members questions about the B-17. I recall that he had some health problems. Good to see him return.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 26, 2007)

That's one of the things I love about this place. People of all ages come to discuss WWII aviation.


----------



## DOUGRD (Nov 26, 2007)

evangilder said:


> That's one of the things I love about this place. People of all ages come to discuss WWII aviation.



Not only all ages but various work or education backgrounds, geographic locations, aviation experience etc. This is probably one of the more successful examples of "DIVERSITY" that any of us will ever experience. Pretty interesting huh?


----------



## Njaco (Nov 27, 2007)

Thats why I love this place. Just recieved an email from another forum that they may go out in 2008. Sorry to hear that but this place has got to be on the upswing compared to other forums and its because of the people, geographics, etc. Love this place!


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Nov 27, 2007)

ccheese said:


> Up until today I thought I was the oldest "active" member of the Forum.



Does that mean I have to stop calling you "Old Man" now?

Does nothing stay constant?!


----------



## ccheese (Nov 27, 2007)

Downwind.Maddl-Land said:


> Does that mean
> I have to stop calling you "Old Man" now?



Downwind, (Lad), you may call me anything that's printable on this 
forum. Just don't call me late for dinner !

I was not aware that b17sam was even a member, but I guess he's
been away and come back. I yield to the senior gentleman.

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 27, 2007)

Have nothing but respect for people older than me, if ex service men, RESPECT, ADMIRATION AND GRATITUDE....

Maybe we should call you guys Sir, right Charles....


----------



## Erich (Nov 27, 2007)

b17sam is a ww2 bomber crew veteran whom has his own site dedicated to his bomb group of the 8th AF and the missions the unit undertook.

jhor another ww2 bomber crew veteran who visits often is from the 15th AF flying B-17's and is the one who said to ask him about questions of the bomber and his career.

both gentlemen also frequent the armyairforces.com web-site of which I am also a member

E ~


----------



## ccheese (Nov 27, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> Maybe we should call you guys Sir, right Charles....



Not a requirement, Lucky. 
 
What irratates me is when a friend of mine introduces me to their
very small children as, "Charles". I think, in that case, a "Mr." is
in order.....

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 27, 2007)

Erich said:


> b17sam is a ww2 bomber crew veteran whom has his own site dedicated to his bomb group of the 8th AF and the missions the unit undertook.
> 
> jhor another ww2 bomber crew veteran who visits often is from the 15th AF flying B-17's and is the one who said to ask him about questions of the bomber and his career.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the correction, Erich. You are right. It was jhor I was thinking of.


----------

